# New member



## jdeshl (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is Jim and I just joined this forum. I'm presently building 1/350 models of the USS Enterprise and Missouri. Recently purchased a 1/16 AMT 55 Chevy Nomad at a auction, this was a car my Father owned and loved it, so I'm going to build it as close as I can to what it was like when my Dad owned it. I thought I might be able to find where to buy accurate paint for it or any other info. I used to build models as a kid (not very good I might add) but now I'm 68 and have learned a little more patience in building models.

Thanks for letting me be a part of your forum.
Jim :wave:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome Jim, I'm going to leave the painting information to other to answer, I use Mostly Rattle cans and they do the job for me but, Just wonted to welcome you to the form, Chin Up and that stuff, If your looking for anything I'm sure There will be no lack to help you will find out here, for what your looking for, I will do what I can. what ever happens on here Stay Positive Thats the ticket.

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome Jim.

Probably a good lot of us built as kids, sort of like owning a GI Joe and a 5-speed Huffy Stingray with a sissy bar, it was a passing standard for a young man growing up. I've learned since getting back into the hobby a month or so ago after nearly 10 years out that if you build for your own enjoyment then you can't loose. Hank (the proprietor of this place) has done a good job putting boards in to cover just about any modeling preference, so you'll find help for just about any project you can imagine. Just remember, we wanna see pics so get yourself a photobucket or other picture hosting account and post 'em up.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I never owned a G.I Joe, pete, I feel Cheated in some small way now.


...............lol


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Jim! I do mostly scifi and military, but love certain cars that just have to be done. Like the new Aoshima Countach's and the Ferrari 458 among others. Although you would have to post in the another forum, I and others would love to see your Enterprise and Missouri builds. Always love new pics and new information. Hope you enjoy the forums!

Rob


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Welcome Jim, and enjoy your stay.
In order to help you out with the paint I have a couple of questions for you.
Do you already utilize rattle cans?
Do you have an airbrush?
We can start there and help you along the way. Just those two questions and how you answer them will get you a lot of different answers and sites to look at. We're here to help though!
Chris


----------



## jdeshl (Feb 18, 2011)

Superduty 455

I have an airbrush that I'm trying to learn, have read many good threads on this from ship modelers there always new ideas out there.

Thanks for the welcome fellas

Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Jim, I had to look back a ways to find any of my ship builds. I haven't done but one 1/350th scale and it was a Benson Class Destroyer, the Laffey...










These guys are like 1/3" tall....










I have a rail set now, been debating for months to either put the rails on this one or just do a whole new build. But...that's a topic for another board!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello Jim, and welcome to the asylum! :wave:

Wow, a '55 Chevy Nomad--that is my "dream" car! Yes, I have rather simple tastes.

When you say "accurate paint", I assume you're referring to interior and exterior colors? If so, here are a few suggestions. First, don't buy paints online unless you absolutely have to; the colors displayed on your monitor might differ from the actual color of the paint. If you have any hobby shops in your area, stop in and browse their paint selection. Another good place to look for spray paints (for larger areas like the car's body) is the "do it yourself" hardware stores like Home Depot and Lowe's--they usually have a wide selection. I find Krylon works pretty well on styrene kits.

The type of paint you use is a matter of personal preference. I prefer enamels because they're more durable in the long-run, but they do require a bit of extra work (i.e., paint thinner to clean your brushes, longer drying times, far more involved in cleaning an airbrush after using enamels, etc.). Acrylics are only slightly less durable, but they don't adhere as well to styrene so you would have to use at least a thin coat of primer as a basecoat on every part (I do this whether I'm using enamels or acrylics, so for me it's not an issue). As a last resort you can use automotive lacquers, but I've heard more than a few horror stories about them "crazing" styrene (i.e., small surface cracks). Also, _never_ spray or hand-paint lacquer on top of acrylic paint--the lacquer is too "hot" and will cause the acrylic beneath to bubble/blister.

Those are the basics, I think. If I've missed anything important or gotten something wrong (which is entirely possible), I'm sure one of the other members here will correct me. The _most_ important thing to remember is _have fun_!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome Jim, 1/350 ships huh? your a glutton for punishment. Seriously that's my center of interest in modeling. Got one going all the time (Missouri at the moment). Check out the military portion of this site you'll see some great builds going on there. Any questions ask Mark (surfsup) or any of the others that post there they, like the guys here will always help out. Never met a better source of information or friendlier group of glue sniffers.

Sent you a PM Dave


----------

